# Fieldstorm Diver



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Folks. Just purchased this off e-bay ...










It looks nice and at Â£20.00 I thought it was worth the gamble so I bought it quick with a buy it now. I've checked the net for info on it but can't see anything for "Fieldstorm". Thought i'd ask the experts here. Does anyone know anything about these watches? What do you think of my purchase? Have I dropped a clanger lol. Your views much apprieciated. I was thinking of putting it on a Bond Nato when it arrives.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i like the style but cant tell much by your pic

if its a runner its a winner


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> i like the style but cant tell much by your pic
> 
> if its a runner its a winner


When I get it i'll post up some decent pictures. This is the pic that was on e-bay. The listing said 1960 - 1970 and that it was in good condition. The listing called it "Fieldstorm Super water proof swiss watch" Fingers crossed I like it. I wanted something that looked a bit Bond/submariner. maybe if I half close my eyes, turn down the lights and glance quick this will do the job lol.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

it would realy suit a black nato do you know the sizes?


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> it would realy suit a black nato do you know the sizes?


I don't know the sizes yet but thinking about it I have a 20mm and 22mm black Nato straps here at home. Yeah it might look better with a plain black one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bet its 18mm :tongue2:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Bet its 18mm :tongue2:


hA ha yeah that's just my luck. :lol: Good job the Natos are cheap enough.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

This gamble turned out bad LOL. The watch is terrible quality and does not keep good time. It is very tiny and has damage. Lug width is 17mm. I contacted the seller and he admitted that he had not checked to see if it was working properly. I have had a refund on it. I read somewhere that you should not buy a watch unless it has been on your wish list for at least a month. This is advice I should have followed but It's a lesson learnt that has not cost me in anything other than time so I have to look at it in a positive way.


----------

